# Methods for accessing external editors



## NorCalAl (Sep 4, 2012)

OK, so in the Edit in... dialog, you get only two external editor choices, correct? The first looks to be fixed to PS, which is fine. The second, tho, it editable. I installed OnOne Phototools 2.6.5 and it became the second editor. I then installed Viveza2, and it became the second editor - taking PhotoTools place. 

Immediately below the "Open in" section of the context menu is a couple of listings, one is for (right now) Perfect Effects (yeah, I own that too) and Viveza2. It used to list my Topaz filters, but I'm not sure where those went. It also listed PhotoTools, but that left, too. 

I can still open PhotoTools through the File>Plug-in Extras... menu item.

My question is: can you assign more than two external editors in the context menu? There's that "Open in..." section, which I get is the two specified in Preferences. But then there's that second section below the separator. How can I change or add to that? Is having four editing solutions outside the norm? 

I'd like to be able to use, from lightroom, the editor I think best suited to the job. Can Lightroom not support that?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  You can add as many External Editors as you like. PS or PSE will be the default one if installed. 
In Preferences in the External Editor tab, the "Additional External Editor" section contains the field labeled Preset: is a DropdownListBox.  Press the {Choose} button to add additional editors and then in the Preset field select {Save Current Settings as a new Preset}  from the DDLB. All additional editors show up as sub menu items in the Edit-In sub menu or Context sub menu. .


----------



## NorCalAl (Sep 5, 2012)

OK, so I get some of this. There's both the Preset (drop down) and the application with the Choose and Clear buttons. 

I had CS6 and Perfect Effects (OnOne) installed. I then got the OnOne PhotoTools suite installed. On the Edit In... list, Perfect Effects dropped off and now PhotoTools 2.6 is listed (along with PS CS6). Under the separator below the two Edit In... listings is a couple other editors. Are you saying that following your instructions will lead to additional "Edit In..." entries or entries below where just the app name is listed?

In a related question, since installing Viveza2, PhotoTools 2.6 dropped off the list. I can access it through File > Plug-in Extras... but not through the context menu in either 'Edit In...' or below that locations. Further, in trying to follow your instructions, I'm not sure which exe to use to get PhotoTools. There's two listed in the directory in Program Files: Service Manager.exe and Service Launcher.exe. 

Every time I add an editor, previous ones drop off. I can no longer access, at least through the menus, the Topaz plug-ins I have. I installed the Fusion Express 2 and that was working. It would bring up a dialog allowing the selection of the Topaz plug-in desired. I don't see an exe listed in the directory to point the External Editor to, however. 

I'm fairly technical, so I'm a bit confused. Suggestions?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 5, 2012)

With respect to the editors dropping off the context menu list, are you following Cletus' direction to {Save Current Settings as a new Preset}?


----------



## NorCalAl (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't add any manually - all were added through installation. I've not tried to add any yet. Primarily because I can't find the bloody exe's for the remainder of the editors - like the Topaz and OnOne's I mentioned.


----------



## NorCalAl (Sep 5, 2012)

OK - got three (Viveza, Perfect Effects, Topaz) working. Thanks for the pointers. Sometimes I just need things pounded into me again. And again.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 5, 2012)

.....


----------



## kaymann (Sep 8, 2012)

I noticed the external editor that is present/visible when you save your preferences is the one that is gets the "Ctrl+Alt+E" keyboard shortcut.  Is there any way to assign keyboard shortcuts to the others?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi kaymann, welcome to the forum!  If you're on a Mac, you can do it using System Preferences.  I'd love to know if there's a Windows equivalent though.


----------



## kaymann (Sep 9, 2012)

In the windows environment we do have a applet called SharpKeys by RandyRants.com  However, I hate assigning keyboard shortcuts that are system global for a specific program. Is that how it is done on the Mac (my wife has one I can test).

I have been looking at Keyboard Tamer for Lr 3&4 maybe I can get going in there.

And thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## GBM (Sep 9, 2012)

Kayman , YES !!!!!   That will be great... sneak into your wife's computer and change a bunch of the keyboard shortcuts....and then make sure a video camera is on watching her face the next time she starts to use her computer.... is your life insurance paid up ?   LOL


----------

